Ask HN: Any system architecture paradigm inspired by functional programming? - valand
======
croo
Stateless endpoints which can scale because they don't have states(duh) is a
given in a pure functional language. No variables no problems.

------
codingslave
Hadoop/MapReduce/Spark and distributed computing comes from the concept of map
and reduce functions.

------
kristoff_it
Event sourcing/streaming.

